# My ebay listing sales help please look



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

here is my link to my profile with all my listing



1 week ago i had 10 listing selling bibs 2 got sold and i removed all listings and added new listing with new images of new bibs i got , now this week am not geting sales please help what am i doing wrong.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

You don't give a crap about copyrights and people decided not to buy from you


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

seacookie said:


> You don't give a crap about copyrights and people decided not to buy from you



what part is copyrighted can you tell me ?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

common dude, be serious.... Using disney cartoon characters and spongebob is breaking copyrights 100%


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

seacookie said:


> common dude, be serious.... Using disney cartoon characters and spongebob is breaking copyrights 100%



copy right is when you use a logo for example
nike
addidas
text direct copy and past and print.

so your saying if i draw it still its copy right ?

did you know on google images many people around the world created it using photoshop.

also if i add original image and then cut it and remix it then its not original no more and they cannot claim.

music industries grab original songs remix it does it become copyright ?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

hanna21 said:


> copy right is when you use a logo for example
> nike
> addidas
> text direct copy and past and print.
> ...


 wanna bet? 
Lets send disney link to your ebay store and ask them? Lets make a bet for one beer? Up for it?


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

seacookie said:


> wanna bet?
> Lets send disney link to your ebay store and ask them? Lets make a bet for one beer? Up for it?


can you rather help me solve the problem why am geting less views or maybe no sales , just ignore the image for now , il delete it , if you gona help tel me thanks


----------



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

Not only does copyright protect logos, but most of the big companies use Trademarks. You cannot reproduce any image that could confuse the consumer for a copyright/trademark. Let's say you do draw Mickey Mouse, it is your version, if you confuse consumers to think it is really the Disney Mickey Mouse then you have violated the copyright or trademark. Let's say you clearly draw a mouse cartoon, unlike Mickey, then you could be good, as long as Disney does not feel it could be misconstrued as their Trademark Mickey. 

Why take a chance, they certainly have more money to fight with.

Kyle


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

hanna21 said:


> copy right is when you use a logo for example
> nike
> addidas
> text direct copy and past and print.


Actually, logos and brand names fall under trademark. So when using a logo without permission, it would be trademark infringement.



hanna21 said:


> so your saying if i draw it still its copy right ?


Characters can fall under both copyright and trademark. It depends on how they are used and how the owner chooses to protect their work. Either way, even if you redraw them yourself, you are at risk to be sued for infringement.



hanna21 said:


> did you know on google images many people around the world created it using photoshop.


Just because someone creates something and posts it on the internet doesn't make it legal.



hanna21 said:


> also if i add original image and then cut it and remix it then its not original no more and they cannot claim.


There is absolutely no legal truth to this sentence at all. It is amazing how many people believe in the I-changed-it-enough-to-make-it-my-own myth. But it doesn't really exist. Any time you use someone's work, you are risk to be sued. Changing an existing image *could* be ok in some instances; but using trademarked characters is blatant infringement.



hanna21 said:


> music industries grab original songs remix it does it become copyright ?


The music industry is governed under different laws than t-shirts. This analogy simply doesn't apply to what you're doing.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

hanna21 said:


> can you rather help me solve the problem why am geting less views or maybe no sales , just ignore the image for now , il delete it , if you gona help tel me thanks


I understand where you're coming from; but people may not be interested in helping if your work is clearly stealing from others.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

hanna21 said:


> this has gone from topic help to infringment ofcourse.
> never mind delete the tread waste of time


Well, the infringement could legitimately be part of the problem. There is no shortage of Disney gear in the marketplace, so there is plenty of competition. Maybe people prefer to buy official licensed merchandise; maybe yours are seen as cheap knockoffs because they're unlicensed. Unless I'm missing it, there is no link to your site in your original post anymore. So it's hard to give you any real advice on your sales. Do you have any original designs you have done? Try selling those and see how it goes.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

kimura-mma said:


> Well, the infringement could legitimately be part of the problem. There is no shortage of Disney gear in the marketplace, so there is plenty of competition. Maybe people prefer to buy official licensed merchandise; maybe yours are seen as cheap knockoffs because they're unlicensed. Unless I'm missing it, there is no link to your site in your original post anymore. So it's hard to give you any real advice on your sales. Do you have any original designs you have done? Try selling those and see how it goes.


Here is a link:
rob4uud | eBay


Browser history is very good thing


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You're in the UK aren't you Hanna?
In that case, even if you get past the copyright/trademark issue, you will still be braking the 'passing off' laws. There are three elements to passing off - 'Goodwill' owned by MGM, confusion in the mind of the buying public as to the authenticity of the product, and damage to MGM's goodwill.

In the UK, counterfeit goods are usually prosecuted by your local Trading Standards Department, run by your local County or City government. They can ( and regularly do) turn up at your home, with the Police and a warrant for entry. They will seize any counterfeit goods, and can also take your production equipment/computers. They will then follow up with a range of possible actions ( in ascending order)
1- In minor cases/first offences you might get a written warning
2- You might get a legal 'caution', which is an admission of guilt and a binding promise not to repeat the offence. If you do re-offend then you will be prosecuted as a two time offender and the penalties will be harsher.
3- Prosecution and a fine
4- In extreme cases, or for regular offenders, you can be sent to prison.

A 'friend' of mine was sent to prison for 6 months and had to wear an ankle tag, with a 7pm to 7am curfew for a year when released. He was caught on multiple occasions.

You could also face a private prosecution from the owner of the image. This is less likely in the UK than in America because the 'damages' awarded are likely to be less, and the legal fees awarded to the plaintiff, if he wins, are not going to be as high.


----------



## bibsanddribble (Mar 13, 2017)

this is only a waste of time due to the fact that you haven't listened to the advice given regarding the copywrite and trademark laws. 99% of artists or company of artists copywrite their works because they don't want people to make money off their hard work without the authorisation, many artists out there will give a permission with 'strings attached'

I would be looking at what I am producing first (I haven't looked at your ebay site) and the medium you are using to produce the work (eg transfers, embroidery etc) and see if there is a way that you can get the correct authorisation to use the said works.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

hanna21 said:


> this has gone from topic help to infringment ofcourse.
> never mind delete the tread waste of time


.

You got the answer in the very first response to your question.



seacookie said:


> You don't give a crap about copyrights and people decided not to buy from you


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Just because you don't like the answer doesn't mean you didn't get an accurate answer to your question. A major reason you are not getting sales or views is because popular character product is a *very* competitive market. Your product (and others, I'm sure) is not licensed; so it comes off as second rate. Most consumers will choose to buy licensed product that is packaged and/or sealed with official merchandise labeling. You're so upset how this thread has gone that you're not seeing the real issue. Your product is no better than a knockoff (in the eyes of the consumer; not just us on the forum). It may not have been your intention to counterfeit; but that is very close to what you are doing. I know you want different advice on how to get more views, but like I said, no one is really going to help you sell knockoff goods. So while there may be some additional issues that are preventing you from getting views, you are probably better off clearing up the biggest issue first. I don't expect you to follow this advice, but perhaps it will help others who are reading this thread and facing similar issues.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If a product isn't selling on Ebay, it's because people don't want to buy it (for a variety of reasons including the copyright issues mentioned above.) I have numerous listings on Ebay for all kinds of things. Some sell fairly well and others don't. I've learned over the years that for custom designed products it's a good idea not to have too high expectations for online sales. Ebay is a great selling tool but it doesn't replace my website or word of mouth referrals.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

this person was warned about copyright/trademark when they first joined this site 
(using nike logos, wanting to do dolce & gabanna)
and they still continue to infringe with impunity

even now, since this thread started they have added qatar airways and ducati motorcycles to their offerings

i honestly regret helping this person at the start,
but i believed they were just using those images to learn, not sell


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

eBay customers seem to be fairly price sensitive. Yes, there is a lot of demand for Disney and other big IP, but those looking for it will fall into two camps. 1) Those willing to pay full price for genuine Disney licensed product. 2) Those looking to pay the least possible. You probably can't afford to be either of those.

However, if you have something unique to offer, there isn't anyone to compete directly with your design, regardless of price. Though few people will discover your unique design because no one is looking explicitly for it.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

NoXid said:


> Though few people will discover your unique design because no one is looking explicitly for it.


Ain't that the truth!

The only way to give yourself even half a chance you have got to be listing daily - even if it is the same lines.
Take those annoying Chinese screen printing or heat press listings - the same seller list the same item 50 different times, one after the other. Far better than listing once with 'more than 10 available'. 
You can't help but see them every time you look at ebay.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

PatWibble said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> The only way to give yourself even half a chance you have got to be listing daily - even if it is the same lines.
> Take those annoying Chinese screen printing or heat press listings - the same seller list the same item 50 different times, one after the other. Far better than listing once with 'more than 10 available'.
> You can't help but see them every time you look at ebay.



when u edit a listin , does the listing get removed from list search results and then come back after some time again ?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

PatWibble said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> The only way to give yourself even half a chance you have got to be listing daily - even if it is the same lines.


How do you do this? I just tried it and got this message: 

It looks like there's a problem with this listing.
It looks like this listing is for an item you already have on eBay We don't allow listings for identical items from the same seller to appear on eBay at the same time. If you'd like to list more than one of the same item, create a multi-quantity fixed price listing.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Ripcord said:


> How do you do this? I just tried it and got this message:
> 
> It looks like there's a problem with this listing.
> It looks like this listing is for an item you already have on eBay We don't allow listings for identical items from the same seller to appear on eBay at the same time. If you'd like to list more than one of the same item, create a multi-quantity fixed price listing.


I list each size and colour variation individually (with the multi-quantity box enabled), and I seem to get away with it. If you have six sizes in four colours of the same line that is 24 listings, per design. I guess it is hard for ebay to claim that an XL in black is the same item as a large in navy. If you went into your suppliers warehouse, each size/colour combination would have a different SKU code, so it is legitimate.

When I have listed one of each size/colour individually, I list the yellow item with a choice of sizes, or the xl with a choice of colours... just to mix things up.
Then you can list multi-buys, 'two printed hi-vis vest for X', 'three printed hi-vis vests for Y'.

Put something in the listing about 'other sizes available - please see other listings' or 'ring for quote on larger volumes'.

It is all about increasing the chances of potential customers seeing one of your listings each time they lock at ebay.
I don't do much on ebay - just some sublimate hi vis vests ( they are so easy to do) when it is quiet. I have noticed that whatever I do sell usually comes from the newest listings. It is possibly better to list for shorter periods, so your item is always among the newly listed section.


----------

